# throwing Knives ?



## white mantis (Jul 4, 2004)

Practical or not ?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 4, 2004)

I would say, in a limited way.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 5, 2004)

As you see them in the movies where someone puts a knife into someone from 25 yards away when they're both moving...yeah right.  Anyone who has ever done any knife throwing can attest to the fact that it is a difficult skill to master.  You have to know the distance and throw accordingly and there are a myriad of factors that influence your success some of which are: balance of the knife, the grip you use, the force used to throw the knife, etc. If you are "off" even a little the knife will not stick.  The only time I would even consider throwing a knife would be at a range close enough for what I have heard refered to as a "combat throw." Usually 5 or 6 feet, or close enough that the knife will not start to tumble.  At these distances you can stick most knives (for this technique it helps if the knife is blade heavy) and generate a lot of penetration (I once threw a 3 3/4" bladed folder at a piece of 1x12 and the tip protruded about 1/4" through the other side).  However, if you do this you've thrown away your weapon which is rarely (if ever) a smart thing to do.  

anyway, just my $0.02


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> As you see them in the movies where someone puts a knife into someone from 25 yards away when they're both moving...yeah right.  Anyone who has ever done any knife throwing can attest to the fact that it is a difficult skill to master.  You have to know the distance and throw accordingly and there are a myriad of factors that influence your success some of which are: balance of the knife, the grip you use, the force used to throw the knife, etc. If you are "off" even a little the knife will not stick.  The only time I would even consider throwing a knife would be at a range close enough for what I have heard refered to as a "combat throw." Usually 5 or 6 feet, or close enough that the knife will not start to tumble.  At these distances you can stick most knives (for this technique it helps if the knife is blade heavy) and generate a lot of penetration (I once threw a 3 3/4" bladed folder at a piece of 1x12 and the tip protruded about 1/4" through the other side).  However, if you do this you've thrown away your weapon which is rarely (if ever) a smart thing to do.
> 
> anyway, just my $0.02




Try Darts.

Try throwing darts with an underhand motion and hitting the target, then later the number you want. Also try with an over hand throw, where you hand onto the "feathers", so the point has to rotate. Yes there are big differences, in weight and balance and distance. The basics, are similiar in my mind though. This also allows you to practice while out or at a friends.


----------



## white mantis (Jul 5, 2004)

Now that I think about it ninja shuriken would be a better option, eh ?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 5, 2004)

Actually, there is a thread on ninjutsu shuriken here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14666


----------



## pesilat (Jul 7, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Practical or not ?



Depends.

Projectiles can be a good way to close range. As far as sticking - it's icing on the cake. If I throw a blade at someone and it hits them, it's going to do some damage - and, even if it hits butt first, their own reaction to getting hit will likely cause them to get cut.

But if it hits them in the head, then it might knock them out regardless. Consequently, training to throw accurately - especially at moving targets - is *very* practical. It'll help with any projectile - a knife, a stone, a stick, whatever. When it hits it'll do something - maybe some damage, get a reaction, buy some time, whatever.

One of the best answers I've heard to this was from Tuhon Chris Sayoc at a seminar once. He said, "It's simple. If you're a thrower, you'll throw. If you're not, you won't. And if you're a thrower - you practice regularly, throwing 500 a day or more - then the only time a throw is a distraction is when you throw and miss and _you_ get distracted wondering how you missed." 

Mike


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I agree with Mike. I have been throwing for close to 20 or so years, for fun, and self protection. I think that most people have the mistaken impression that I have to stick the pointy end in you to be effective, and as Mike said this is not true. 

As I close in through the reactionary gap, anything I throw at you will cause a reaction. If it is a projectile with an edge it will most likely cause some damage by taking a chunk off of you. If it allows me a momentary opening to close on you, I will take it. [As a caveat: this is in a lethal force situation, not some playground fight.] I routinely throw blades, bayonets, folders, bo shuriken, senban or flat shuriken, throwing sticks, steel balls, chopsticks, darts etc. Anything at hand can and should be used as a projectile.

With the plethora of knife arts out there, many "Instructors" will tell you "Not to Throw you Knife". Why? Because they have been told this? Is it through personal experience? Do they routinely throw? Has this entered into their curriculum of teaching? At this year's Sayoc Kali Sama Sama, Tuhon Tom Kier relayed this tidbit: everywhere in the world people throw weapons, even here in the USA. Just think about the last riot you saw, people line up across from the police or military and rain down rocks, bottles and more upon them before they try and close. Should this tactic be any different in self protection? Think about it.

As a side note-Shuriken (flat type) are not made to stick into the enemy, but to roll off and creat a distractionary shallow wound, to instill a hesitancy of the enemy to close in or follow you.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------

